# Apex for sale



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a friend who wants to sell this Mathews Apex, Black out blue, 60-70#, 29”. The bow is in very good condition and wants R8000 for the bare bow. Anybody interested can PM me. Thanks


----------



## Wesley Gates (Mar 11, 2008)

I WANT ONE......NOT!!!!:shade:


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Price dropped to R7500!


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Stabilizer included!


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

You should advertise it on the 2 SA forums, I'm sure you'll have some interest there too.

Cheers,

Ranger


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Sold:thumbs_up


----------

